# Any Other Brits In The Lakewood Ranch Area of Florida?



## Richmark (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,
Weve been living in the Lakewood Ranch Area near Sarasota & Bradenton since September 2010 and we just wondered if there are any other Brits living around here apart from ourselves?

My wife and myself are in our 40's and we have two grown up kids, our sons 19 and our daughter has just gone 18.

We have met a few British familes but they have now all moved back to the UK!
:clap2:


----------

